
A Lesson on Elementary, Worldly Wisdom as It Relates to Investing (1994) - mooreds
https://ritholtz.com/2012/02/a-lesson-on-elementary-worldly-wisdom-as-it-relates-to-investment-management-business/
======
sergj
Very difficult to read. Some anecdotes were interesting but other than that I
am not sure what my takeaway from this article is.

